# wee ferries of the clyde



## river clyde (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi this is my first post I have to admit I am not a maritime enthusiast and know very little about ships. However my dad is a maritime enthusiast and I have just finished scanning his old slides I have created a fotopic site for him and the first batch of photos can be found here http://johnhendriesphotos.fotopic.net/c1928266.html 
there are many other photos of various ships to be added over the next few weeks


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Lovely photos , looking forward to seeing the rest.

Happy new year.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Great photoes.
I used to use the Erskine Ferry with my bike back in the fifties to get across the Clyde on my way up to Loch Lomond and that area. It was much more exciting for a twelve year old boy than the bridge would be now.
Cheers, Bob


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Whilst standing by on a ship in Govan drydock in 1962, my girlfriend (now my wife) was staying with a nursing friend of hers in Scotstoun. Every night I took her home across the Govan ferry and, having delivered her safely to her mate's house, headed back to the ship by the same ferry. Small but beautifully formed.


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

"Small but beautifully formed."

Ron, you talking about the ferry or the wife.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Great memories here for me too. 
I would cycle from Anniesland Cross to Yoker, catch the ferry and go to Renfrew Airport to do a bit of plane spotting. (Very exciting for a 10 year old in the '50's!)
Other times our gang would use the ferry o get to Renfrew Baths. Why they were thought better than Whiteinch I have no idea. Must have been better burds.

Then I used the Whiteinch - Linthouse for my travels to Fairfields 61-64.
Happy days.

Thanks for sharing these(Applause)


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

gordy said:


> Great memories here for me too.
> 
> Then I used the Whiteinch - Linthouse for my travels to Fairfields 61-64. Happy days. Thanks for sharing these(Applause)



I too used the Linthouse-Whiteinch ferries from 1958-1964, cycled every day from Craigbank to Dalmuir West. I'm sure we passed each other many times, I would be the clown clattering doon the steps wae ma bike oan ma shooder, shoutin' "Haud oan, Ah'm comin', Mistur"

In these days, I used to keep and race bikes, Flying Scot, Cinelli, etc, and remember after a particularly gruelling training stint on the North side, preparing for that year's Stirling Roads Race, on way back and on board the Erskine Ferry I started feeling the worse for wear, and only made it up off the ramp at the Renfrew side when I completely flaked out. Next thing I knew was waking up in my room at home, my club mates had phoned one of their Dads who had a van and he came and carted me and bike home. Lucky - in these days it was rare to know anyone with any kind of vehicle!


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

eriskay said:


> In these days, I used to keep and race bikes, Flying Scot, Cinelli,


I was then one clattering down the steps with a Hetchins curly back on my shooder, also shouting 'haud on a minute'

When the wee ferries were full to the brim, we had to dangle the bikes over the gunnel(EEK)


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

riverclyde said:


> http://johnhendriesphotos.fotopic.net/c1928266.html


Is John related to Darrel(Whaaa)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

The Finnieston Ferry was the one that took you from the Chevalier to Betty's Bar. 
Happy days!


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Pat Kennedy said:


> The Finnieston Ferry was the one that took you from the Chevalier to Betty's Bar.
> Happy days!


Pat, the only bars we cycling enthusiasts knew anything about in these days were the crossbars of our bikes (Jester)


----------



## river clyde (Dec 31, 2010)

gordy said:


> Is John related to Darrel(Whaaa)


I am darrel and yeah john is my dad


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

river clyde said:


> I am darrel and yeah john is my dad


Greetings from Helensburgh then(Thumb)


----------



## river clyde (Dec 31, 2010)

greetings from Helensburgh from me too (small world )


----------

